# Kotor 2 - Wie Türen aufsprengen?



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. Mai 2005)

*Kotor 2 - Wie Türen aufsprengen?*

Howdy,

wie kann ich bei Kotor2 Türen aufsprengen?

Ich bin gerade vor dieser Türe hier ( *Bild* ) und weiss nicht, wie da vorbeikommen soll.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kotor 2 - Wie Türen aufsprengen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 10.05.2005 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Howdy,
> 
> wie kann ich bei Kotor2 Türen aufsprengen?
> 
> Ich bin gerade vor dieser Türe hier ( *Bild* ) und weiss nicht, wie da vorbeikommen soll.




also, bei KotoR (1) konntest du ja minen finden/kaufen. du musst also vieleicht eine im inventar haben und dann die tür "benutzen". nur als vermutung...


----------



## Kosh_Naranek (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kotor 2 - Wie Türen aufsprengen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 10.05.2005 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Howdy,
> 
> wie kann ich bei Kotor2 Türen aufsprengen?
> 
> Ich bin gerade vor dieser Türe hier ( *Bild* ) und weiss nicht, wie da vorbeikommen soll.




Ähh? Nur so als Frage, willst du hier jemanden verar.....? Steht doch eindeutig da was du machen musst. Der Mechanismus lässt sich nicht reparieren du musst ihn mit einer Mine aufsprengen.

Aber ok. Besorg dir erstmal ne Mine (die findeste überall, wenn nich musste dir zur not eine kaufen), eigentlich egal was für eine bei mir hat das immer mit allen geklappt. Dann Mauszeiger über die Tür bewegen, da kommt ein Interaktionsfenster. Dort kannste dann die Mine auswählen (draufklicken), dann pappt dein Char die an die Tür dran. Kurz weggehen weil sonst bekommste auch was ab von der Explosion. Und dann SOLLTE die Tür aufgehen wenn de kein Bug hast, was bei mir nie passiert is.


----------



## SirYzerman (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kotor 2 - Wie Türen aufsprengen?*



			
				Kosh_Naranek am 11.05.2005 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 10.05.2005 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber um Minen legen zu können muß man ein gewisses Level in der Fähigkeit Sprengstoff haben. Wenn sie die nicht hat kann sie auch keine Minen legen,


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kotor 2 - Wie Türen aufsprengen?*

Man kann diese Türe afaik nur mit einem Sprengsatz den man auf Korriban in der Sith Akademie findet.
Vor der Kiste in dem er sich befindet liegt ein Datapad und man darf die Kiste nicht aufschlagen, sondern muss sie knacken. (Bao-Dur eignet sich dafür gut)

Was vorher geschrieben wurde funktioniert bei allen anderen Kisten und Türen die verschlossen sind. Jedoch nicht bei dieser.

Edit: ich sollte mir das Bild mal genauer ansehen 
Was ich beschrieben habe bezieht sich auf eine Tür auf Dxun. Ist aber hoffentlich trotzdem hilfreich


----------



## Rosini (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kotor 2 - Wie Türen aufsprengen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 10.05.2005 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Howdy,
> 
> wie kann ich bei Kotor2 Türen aufsprengen?
> 
> Ich bin gerade vor dieser Türe hier ( *Bild* ) und weiss nicht, wie da vorbeikommen soll.



Also, wie ich auf dem Bild erkennen kann, wurde diese Türe gerade aufgesprengt. Eine Erklärung steht eigentlich auch schon dabei. Wenn diese Türe vorher verschlossen war, konntest du sicherlich entscheiden, ob du sie mit Waffengewalt, deiner Fertigkeit "Sicherheit" oder einer Mine öffnen willst (hier sollte sich dann das gleiche Menü öffnen, wie beim Kampf gegen Gegner). Wenn dieses Menü nicht erschienen ist, dann stellst du dich vor die Türe. Unten Links solltest du ein Menü sehen, in welchem du ebenfalls Minen auslegen kannst. Betätige einfach den entsprechenden Button.

Edit: Aber wenn du keine Minen hast, brauchst du natürlich vorher welche. Normaler Sprengstoff tut es aber auch 



			
				Kosh_Naranek schrieb:
			
		

> Ähh? Nur so als Frage, willst du hier jemanden verar.....? Steht doch eindeutig da was du machen musst. Der Mechanismus lässt sich nicht reparieren du musst ihn mit einer Mine aufsprengen.



Eine andere Formulierung wäre vermutlicher freundlicher gewesen und hätte den gleichen Effekt erzielt...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kotor 2 - Wie Türen aufsprengen?*



			
				Rosini am 11.05.2005 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 10.05.2005 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich befinde mich immer noch am Anfang des Spiels auf der Peragus-Station. Ich durfte einmal eine Türe aufsprengen, aber dazu musste ich nicht auf das erscheinende Menü an der Türe klicken ("Aufschlagen, Sicherheit, Sprengen" - wie ich es von Kotor1 gewohnt bin), sondern konnte im Menü unten links (Machtkräfte usw) klicken. Dann wurde ein (Schall-)Sprengsatz vor die Türe gelegt (eine der "Kuppeln" war zu sehen) und explodierte etwas später schliesslich, sodass ich die Türe anschliessend anklicken und damit öffnen konnte.

Das Problem an der Türe auf dem Bild ist, dass ich reichlich Schallgranatenfirlefanz im Inventar habe, aber weder am Menü an der Türe, noch am Menü unten link ein 'Hier bitte klicken zum Sprengen'-Knopf zu finden ist.

Des Weiteren kann ich auch keine Sprengsätze entschärfen, die am Boden bereits herumliegen: Es erscheint überhaupt kein Menü, wenn ich eine am Boden liegende Mine anklicke.

Das Talent Sprengstoffeinsatz (oder wie das genau heisst) ist auf Stufe 4. Ausserdem habe ich durch einen Gürtel einen Bonus von einem Punkt auf das Talent.


@Kosh_Neranek: Beschmutze nicht den Namen eines ehrenwerten Vorlonen durch deine ungestühme und unüberlegte Wortwahl.


----------



## Alinor (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kotor 2 - Wie Türen aufsprengen?*

Hast du den Patch bereits installiert?

das es hier wiedermal einen Bug gibt, wär dem Spiel zwar zuzutrauen, doch ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen

auf dem Bild wird keine Mine angezeigt, bist du sicher, dass du welche hast und sie nicht mit normalen Granaten verwechselst? 
und kannst du selber welche platzieren, sofern du sie im Inventar hast?

Für Quests sind diese Türen und Behälter eigentlich irrelevant, aber wenn du nicht drauf verzichten kannst/willst, solltest du soweit spielen, bis du mit Atton zu einer Mine kommst, wenn er sie auch nicht entschärfen kann, dann handelt es sich wohl doch wiedermal um einen Bug, da hilft für gewöhnlich nur neu anfangen.


----------



## Cool-J (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kotor 2 - Wie Türen aufsprengen?*

1. Du brauchst Minen, wenn du keine hast, wirds nix mit dem aufsprengen.

2. Dein Char muss mindestens 1 Punkt in der Fertigkeit Sprengstoffe haben.
    Wenn du da dann nen Punkt hast gibts auch nen Minensymbol


----------



## redcrush (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kotor 2 - Wie Türen aufsprengen?*



			
				Alinor am 12.05.2005 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du den Patch bereits installiert?
> 
> das es hier wiedermal einen Bug gibt, wär dem Spiel zwar zuzutrauen, doch ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen


ist aber so,hatte ich hin und wieder mal.da steht man vor einer tür die verschlossen ist und es erscheint,wie es sein soll,das aktionsmenü.die selbe tür,bei einem anderen versuch,und nix.kein aktionsmenü.man konnte also nicht knacken oder sprengen.also diesen bug gibt es durchaus.eine möglichkeit,die man in dem spiel wohl oft anwenden muss,ist einen früheren
speicherpunkt laden.(der bug ist 'ne möglichkeit,natürlich ist es auch möglich,dass hier nur der richtige lösungsweg noch nicht gefunden wurde)


----------

